# Will PCI SATA card work on old MAC?



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an old MAC running OSX 10.4.11. I wanted to install a PCI card with SATA outs (host controller) so that I can back up data to a new internal bare SATA drive. You think I'll have any problems?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The G5 should already have extra SATA ports, you can connect your SATA drive to one of those. http://www.newertech.com/Static/articles/images/macensteineSATA_1.jpg


----------

